# Autotrail Dakota how to charge vehicle battery from hook up



## waterhenbloa (Jun 16, 2009)

Just been over to the van and battery will not start engine. If I plug hook up in will it charge it up? Vehicle is a 2006 model. Battery was new less than 2 years ago. Thanks Jim


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you should have an option to switch over the charge to the vehicle battery.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

is there a button on control panel with a battery on it ?

If so, press it so it illuminates, and that'll divert the power to the vehicle battery. 

Well, it does on mine. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## waterhenbloa (Jun 16, 2009)

Not on the charger. But there is a control panel over the habitation entry door with a button that draws power from vehicle battery. I have never used it. The handbook is poorly printed some pages I can bearly read. Cant find anything on charging vehicle battery in it. Jim


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

If you are on hook up, then press that button on the control panel above the habitation door and it'll charge the vehicle battery, like i wrote above. 

You can check this my scrolling through the features on the menu and it'll show a high rate on the vehicle battery.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Autotrail Dakota how to charge vehicle battery from hook*



waterhenbloa said:


> Just been over to the van and battery will not start engine. If I plug hook up in will it charge it up? Vehicle is a 2006 model. Battery was new less than 2 years ago. Thanks Jim


 hi waterhenbloa . we had 2 Dakota's yes the guy's are right above the door on the control panel there is button showing a battery press that and you will see the battery volts go up and toddle round till you get to amp's it will be high at first maybe 11amps then start to drop down as the battery charges up 4 or 5 hours should do it as you press the button you will hear a clicking sound in the charging cupboard it's normal .be lucky


----------



## waterhenbloa (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will try tomorrow. I have only just joined the forum today. Great to get help so fast. Thanks again. Jim


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail dakota battery*

hi lud
i know what you mean about the battery button, but how do you see the amps?
GEOMAR


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: autotrail dakota battery*



GEOMAR said:


> hi lud
> i know what you mean about the battery button, but how do you see the amps?
> GEOMAR


Press the down arrow repeatedly on the control panel until it reaches the info your looking for. If you keep pressing it, eventually it'll bring you back to the start, where the habitation Temp is displayed.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*autotrail dakota battery*

thanks freddy
when i press battery and scroll down to vehicle battery it shows volts, what do i do to see amps?
GEOMAR


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: autotrail dakota battery*



GEOMAR said:


> hi lud
> i know what you mean about the battery button, but how do you see the amps?
> GEOMAR


hi GEOMAR it's the one between external temp's and internal pump.i leave it on vehicul bat till down to 3 amps then switch back and i never leave the 240volt charger on all the time . be lucky


----------

